# WAGO in Verbindung mit KNX



## Bakerman (2 Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und bin auf der Suche nach Erfahrungen mit der Wago 750-889 in Kombination mit KNX.
Ich möchte meine Haus mit einer Kombination aus Wago und KNX steuern. Als Schalter habe ich mir von Zennio den Z38i ausgesucht. Diesen möchte über den KNX-Bus an die Wago anbinden. Hier möchte ich nun die Ausgänge nutzen.
Gesteuert werden soll:
- eine Lüftungsanlage
- Fußbodenheizung
- Licht
- Beschattungsanlage
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Variante?


----------



## GLT (3 Januar 2018)

Ja - zufrieden?


----------



## Bakerman (3 Januar 2018)

Bist Du nicht zufrieden? Wo klemmt es?


----------



## GLT (3 Januar 2018)

Zufrieden u. klemmen tut es nirgends - aber was ist denn *deine *eigentliche Frage?


----------



## Bakerman (3 Januar 2018)

Hallo,
Ich bin in der Programmierung von Wago nicht fit. Habe bis jetzt nur in Step7 programmiert. Deswegen habe ich es an einen Bekannten abgegeben, leider funktioniert es noch nicht. Gekauft habe ich das KNX-Starterkit sowie ein Busnetzteil und einen Schalter.
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mich selber in das Thema tiefer einarbeite. Für mich wäre interessant zu wissen, wo Du den Hauptpart programmiert hast. Ich habe gelesen es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder man bindet die Wago in die ETS ein und weißt die Ausgänge dann einer Bus-Adresse zu oder man mach den Hauptpart in der SPS.
Mit ETS habe ich mich schon beschäftigt und finde es nicht wirklich kompliziert.
Wie hast Du dein Projekt strukturiert?

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## GLT (3 Januar 2018)

Die Wago musst Du so oder so in die ETS einbinden - denn das KNX-System muss ja ohnehin erstellt werden.

Wie man das System/Kombination gestaltet, hängt von Erfordernis u. Gusto ab. Z.B. kann man die Aktorik per IOs gestalten, man kann aber auch KNX-Aktoren einsetzen, der Handbedienebene wegen.

Mein Grundsystem ist KNX, die Wago erweitert mit Sondersensorik+Komfortfunktionen


----------



## Bakerman (3 Januar 2018)

Ok, dass heißt Du hast ein normales KNX-System und die Wago als Ergänzung.


----------



## GLT (4 Januar 2018)

Könnte man so sagen


----------



## .:WAGO::0100409:. (9 Januar 2018)

Hallo Bakerman,

um dir den Einstieg mit unserem Controller in Verbindung mit KNX zu vereinfachen, empfehle ich dir den Anwendungshinweis zum KNX-Starterkit3. Diesen bekommst du über folgenden Link: https://www.wago.com/de/d/7189.


----------

